# In ceiling speakers, ceiling tile



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey guys, just checking in here, i built my entire home theater in this forum and really like it.

Was wondering if anyone here has commercial advice or do i have to go to AVS?

Got a bar that has Niles CM6 speakers throughout the ceiling. They are shot and the surrounds are broken. From searching they are 8ohm.

They also want to get rid of all the old school bose speakers off the walls and have zones that dont interfere as much with each other. So all new speakers would be ceiling only.

I was just going to replace the CM6 with a new version, but then i aquired a 240w commercial amp, can do 8ohm, 30 70 110v. 

Ive only worked with 70v before and was wondering if it would makes sense to use this amp and order 70v speakers?

He wants the zones to provide tv sound for the people sitting at the bar, and jukebox or ipod music in dining and pool table area. But for big games, tv sound everywhere or vice versa for party night juke box everywhere. 

Havent looked into the touch tunes yet, everythign is currently ran into that and ipod or tv gets cut off when someone plays a jukebox song automatically.

any suggestions? inlcuding going to a specific other forum lol


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Seventy-volt is certainly the way to go with any commercial system. Can’t help with the zoning, other than to say many pro audio companies offer such equipment. You can probably find a solution somewhere here.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you looked at the JBL pod speakers that you hang from the ceiling? I would think these would look great, and be easy to Install. How many zones you need... you might want to look at the russound or niles, and hook them up to your amp. The russound has wall control for the zones too.


----------

